# Logging The Redwoods



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

This a look into my youth. I spent quite a bit of time in the redwoods, logging old growth and engineering the transition to second growth harvesting. We reconstructed miles and miles of old railroad grade. I came across this clip while looking for some vintage logging footage. It put a smile on my face.









*Click to view video*http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=985_1240190671

Have more fun.

Fil


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry everybody, you may have to copy and paste the link into the address thingie at the top of the page. 

My bad.

Fil


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I fixed the link. That was interesting... thanks for posting it!


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you Dwight! I had downloaded the link a while back and now it is no longer on their web site. It reminded me of the self-paced tour Pacific Lumber Company had in their Scotia sawmill.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the link, Fil. I really enjoyed watching it. I have umpteen books on logging railroads, but only one video (by the Potlatch Corporation) on the subject and it is from the 1950s or '60s, so this is the first live-action footage I've seen of the earlier days. Interesting seeing the early power saws in use.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting documentary. Thank you for posting.


----------

